# Exterior Light to Stucco



## Sparky Joe

Teetorbilt said:


> Coach lights are a future project for me in a number of locations. The house is concrete block, got the hole, got the box, got the wire. What's the best way to fasten the box to the block? Diamond saw the hole and TapCon from the sides?


That's a good question in that situation, but first it strikes another question for me; Are "TapCons" those screws that screw into concrete after drilling a small hole?

I would hate to cut a giant hole (4 inch) in the block which is structural on a building like that. I hate to say it, but for an instance like that and if it were my own place I'd take an "easy escape" and do what works according to my knowledge of how things work, which is electrical and not structural(and for you 'water flow'). Of course there's always the act of God that would find it's way through your "nifty trick" but even the NEC can't protect from what God wants.

I know I'll get scorned for this, but to them I'll say I was replying to Teetor, and to Teetor I'll say 'goodluck'


----------



## Teetorbilt

md, epoxy was my first thought, so was code. I have some that will sustain 480*. NEC doesn't seem to address aero-space tech. TapCons do have the ability to 'blowout' to either side of the block.


----------



## Teetorbilt

Sparky, my house was built for the contractors daughter, the block is barely structural. I find more pours than I care to.


----------



## Sparky Joe

Teetorbilt said:


> Sparky, my house was built for the contractors daughter, the block is barely structural. I find more pours than I care to.


Then I'd say blow out a big hole(not too big the light won't cover it).......float the box to the fixture, assuming it's large and has seperate mounting holes to the building. If it doesn't then perhaps through bolt it..... or modify a regular box with things(bolts, nuts, washers) thru the back and use morter like MD mentioned.


----------



## mdshunk

Teetorbilt said:


> md, epoxy was my first thought, so was code. I have some that will sustain 480*. NEC doesn't seem to address aero-space tech. TapCons do have the ability to 'blowout' to either side of the block.


Since you're interested in the code, it's pretty basic when it comes to mounting boxes in existing finish material:

_*314.23 Supports*_
_Enclosures within the scope of this article shall be supported in accordance with one or more of the provisions in 314.23(A) through (H)._​_._
_._
_*(C) Mounting in Finished Surfaces.* An enclosure mounted in a finished surface shall be rigidly secured thereto by clamps, anchors, or fittings identified for the application._
_._
_._
_*(G) Enclosures in Concrete or Masonry.* An enclosure supported by embedment shall be identified as suitably protected from corrosion and securely embedded in concrete or masonry._
​
It is important to note that epoxy and similar compounds is a chemical anchor.​


----------

